# Escambia Bay?



## Nitzey (Oct 9, 2007)

Saw guys floundering the other night. Isn't it too early?


----------



## KingCrab (Apr 29, 2012)

Nitzey said:


> Saw guys floundering the other night. Isn't it too early?


try it and see 4 yo self.:yes:


----------



## LopeAlong (May 23, 2011)

You've got 2 choices 

Sit at home or go make the reports


----------



## Nitzey (Oct 9, 2007)

Geez. You guys remind me of my wife. I ask a question, and I get advice on how I should live my life better.


----------



## X-Shark (Oct 3, 2007)

The answer is......Yes it's early....But the other answers are Dead On.

Go look....Scout new area's for potential.


By the way.....The above answers are the "Standard" answers..... Don't ask the question if you don't want to hear the answer. LOL


----------



## Cosson-Gigs (Dec 12, 2012)

Nitzey said:


> Saw guys floundering the other night. Isn't it too early?


It's never to early, I have killed 18 flounder in the past in the middle of January ! harder to find but always some still in the bays. Here is a post from FB from Dustin Rabenaldt from Texas, guess they are coming in in Texas already ?


----------



## eym_sirius (Oct 17, 2007)

It's a little bit like early-season cobia fishing. You may not see a thing. But you see other fishermen scanning the water and you know that the only way to be successful is to go and do some scanning yourself. You may want to review the archives in this gigging thread to determine when the flounder start coming to the shallows in significant numbers.


----------

